# Teaching English in Spain



## Kate1 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi all 

Has anybody on this forum (or know anyone) who has tried to teach English in Spain (particuarly in the Costa del Sol region) Are there any jobs around for people with TESOL/TEFL qualifications. Any experiences or information would be much appreciated.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

This thread may help you, it covers most of the things you would need to know

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...iving-spain/26226-teaching-english-spain.html


Have a look thru and if you have anymore questions, just ask 


Jo xxxx


----------

